# Newbie Plant Question



## pish (Feb 16, 2004)

Should I remove the little sponge and metal band at the bottom of my aquarium plants or leave it on? Thanks.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes remove it and and plant it in a thick gravel!!!

By the way!What kind of plant is it?


----------



## pish (Feb 16, 2004)

Amazon Sword Plant.

Thanks.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well the little metal thing wrapped around the bottom of the plant is a plant weight, i would leave it on, but not too tight so if the plant gets dug up by ur fish, it wont get all beat up floating around in ur tank!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

illnino said:


> well the little metal thing wrapped around the bottom of the plant is a plant weight, i would leave it on, but not too tight so if the plant gets dug up by ur fish, it wont get all beat up floating around in ur tank!


 I like that idea/suggestion!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im usein a shot glass as a temporay pot right now till its gets some roots growin

then ill replant it in the gravel. they stay in the shot glass pretty good havent

floated out yet.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

All my plants are firmly planted in gravel and have not moved or been uprooted yet. My roomate left the weights on his plants but does intend on taking them off.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont like plants without roots in a p tank, the ps always swim so fast that they always get out of their place. now i have 1 amazon sword and the rest are plastic sh*t(but it is better than sticking my hand in every day to fix it)


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

one thing to remember with live plants is to remember to put in your plant food, my plants started turning brown and I thought it was my water or something.... then I opened the drawer under my tank and saw the plant food....doh! but my plants are fine now







just dont make the same mistake as me


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

What are these, "plant food" we're talking about here.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

all my plants died they suck i think i'v spent more $$$$ on real plants then piranhas GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

Can plant food harm your P's?


----------

